# Richtige Rahmengröße / Fully (RM Slayer) ?



## gromit (21. Juni 2004)

Richtige Rahmengröße / Fully (RM Slayer) ?

Hi @all,
ich möchte mir gerne ein RM Slayer kaufen, bin mir aber über die Rahmengröße
nicht sicher.
Bin 187cm gross, Schrittlänge 89cm, habe das Slayer in 19 Zoll
probegefahren, war auch soweit ok, habe es aber versäumt es in 
20,5 Zoll noch zu testen (war der RM Tour Truck).

Nach teoretischen Berechnungen kommt ja bei 89cm Schrittlänge * 0,57
= 50,73 cm Sattelrohrlänge heraus, was umgerechnet (/2,54) 19,97 Zoll ergibt.
Es kommen also entweder 19 oder 20,5 Zoll in Frage.

Ich will eine eher komfortorientierte Tourensitzposition haben,
keine sportlich gestreckte Raceposition.
Ist dafür der größere oder eher der kleinere Rahmen geeignet ?

Beim größeren ist das Oberrohr länger, aber beim kleineren 
muss die Sattelstütze ja weiter herausgezogen werden, was den 
abstand Sattel-Lenker auch erhöht aufgrund dem schräg nach hinten
geneigten Sattelrohr.

Hat jemand einen Tip ???

Thx,
gromit


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hi Gromit,

bei solch individuellen Fragen gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit, diese zu klären: Probefahrt. Besuche uns entweder in Garmisch Partenkirchen  oder einen unserer ROCKY MOUNTAIN Testcenter. Berücksichtige bitte, dass Deine Position auf dem 20,5" ausgestreckter sein wird, wenn dies Deiner geplanten Einsatzweise nicht entgegenkommt und Du Dich auf dem 19" wohlgefühlt hast - stick with it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (21. Juni 2004)

nimm das 19" Slayer, das ist immer noch groß genug, da bei Rocky die Oberrohre sehr lang sind. kauf lieber noch ne lange Sattelstütze dazu.

ich bin 1,93 und würde es in 18" nehmen. Die kleineren Rahmen sind einfach viel handlicher.

mein letzes Slayer war 16,5", aber das war mir etwas zu klein. Mein Switch ist auch 18" und das passt perfekt.


----------



## @ndy (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gromit

Ich bin ca. 1.85 und habe einen 18 Slayer Rahmen... und das passt Prima..  

Das Teil fetzt um die Kurven wie wild...   

Denke auch lieber kleiner, oder nutze die Changse eine Probefahrt.

Der Haendler bei mir in der Naehe hat sowas gemacht und dann weis man ja auf was man sich einlaesst...


----------



## gromit (22. Juni 2004)

Danke euch für die Hinweise.

@phil 
Eine Probefahrt würde ich gerne noch machen - aber 
mein Wohnort Essen ist etwas weit von Garmisch Partenkirchen
entfernt.
Die Testcenter sind wohl auch nicht mehr direkt in meiner
Nähe. Hab gelesen das bikeaction den Sitz in Münster hat - gibt es dort 
oder woanders in meiner Nähe noch die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt ?
Der Händler meines Vertauens hat es wohl nur noch in 19" vorrätig.

@all
Da das Slayer bei 20,5 Zoll ein recht lange Oberrohr hat (glaube >60 cm)
ist wohl das 19 Zoll wohl besser für mich.
Was mich nur verwundert hatte war die Aussage die einem immer wieder 
mal begegnet, das ein größerer Rahmen komfortabler sein soll -
aber ich denke so pauschal kann man das gar nicht sagen - es hängt wohl
mehr mit der bikegeometrie zusammen.


happy trails,
Gromit


----------



## Phil Claus (22. Juni 2004)

Hi Gromit,

unser Sitz ist in Münster, aber es handelt sich hierbei um Münster im Rhein-Main Gebiet, nicht in Westfalen. Der am nähest gelegene Testcenter wäre ebenso im Rhain Main Gebiet. Ich erfahre heute, ob wir einen Dealer in Deiner Nähe haben, welcher den Slayer in 18" und 19" zur Ansicht hätte. Einen aufgebauten Slayer in 20.5" zu finden ist aufgrund des geringeren Marktanteild dieser Grösse eher gering. Sofort nach Eingang der Information werde ich mich mit Dir in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## fashizzel (22. Juni 2004)

och bin 175 und fahre den 18" rahmen geht auch ganz gut


----------



## gromit (22. Juni 2004)

@phil,
falls noch eine Möglichkeit in meiner Nähe für eine 
Probefahrt besteht, würde ich die gerne machen. 
Ansonsten würde ich den 19 Zoll Rahmen nehmen 
- bin kein Freund von allzu kleinen Rahmen, auch wenn 
die wendiger sind - und das 19" welches ich probegefahren bin, 
fand ich schon sehr wendig.

Weiterhin ist nun noch die Quizfrage, wie ich denn einen 
der in Kürze erscheinenden (?) limitierten Sonderserienrahmen
ergattere. 
Werde mal meine Händler dazu befragen, ob der welche abbekommt
- oder kann ich den Rahmen über bikeaction irgendwie reservieren 
lassen ?

@all
denke 18 Zoll iss mir zu klein...(bei 1,87m)

Gruss,
gromit.....


----------



## Phil Claus (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gromit,

sorry, aber ich konnte keinen Händler in Deiner näheren Umgebung finden, der einen Slayer in der Rahmengrösse 20.5" präsent hat. Aber gemäss der von Dir gemachten Angaben über den geplanten Einsatzzweck Deines Slayer scheint mir die 19" Rahmengrösse die geeignete Wahl.

Bezugnehmend auf den "Limited Edition" Slayer Rahmen bitte ich Dich noch um ein wenig Geduld. Dein Rocky Mountain Händler könnte den Rahmen bereits reservieren, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass Du vielleicht abwarten solltest, ob Dir die Sonderlackierung gefällt, bevor Du Dich zu diesem Schritt entschliesst.


----------



## McDaniel (23. Juni 2004)

An dieser Stelle will ich mal kurz loben, mit welchem Engagement sich hier um das RM-Forum gekümmert wird. Wäre das seiner Zeit am Telefon ansatzweise ähnlich gewesen, als ich Probleme mit euren bikes hatte, würde ich wohl immernoch Rockys kaufen


----------



## gromit (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Phil,
danke fürs Nachforschen. 
Ich denke ich warte wirklich noch bis der Händler den Rahmen hat,
und ich Ihn mir nochmal anschauen kann.
Ich habe einmal beim Händler nachgefragt, der sagte das der 
Liefertermin wahrscheinlich im August liegt.

Was mich aber sehr verwundert hat ist, das der Händler einen 
Aufpreis von geschätzten 150,-EUR für den Rahmen haben will
- meinen Infos nach kosten doch die limited Editions genau das 
gleiche wie die anderen Serienrahmen - oder liege ich da falsch ?

Ist das jetzt hier Gewinnmaximierung weil die Nachfrage da ist 
oder ist die Lackierung wirklich teurer (für euch im Einkauf bzw. in der
Produktion ?)

Als Alternativen für einen Slayer 2004 Rahmen 
gibt es doch sonst nur noch letzte Stücke aus der 
schwarzen Serie 70 und weissen (lim.Edition) von 2004 die
ja schon knapp geworden sind bei einigen Händlern.

Sind die roten der 50'er Serie und die blauen der 30'er Serie eigendlich 
abgesehen von der Lackierung identisch oder gibt es da noch andere 
Unterschiede ?

Stimmt es eigendlich, dass man zu jedem Rahmen ein Papier bekommt auf dem 
der Schweißer unterschrieben hat oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?
(Sorry für die vielen Fragen ;-) !)

@McDaniel 
Das stimmt, bin sehr zufrieden mit der Resonanz, deshalb wundere ich mich etwas wenn ich an anderer Stelle etwas negatives über den RM Support lese.
Vielleicht stammt das ja noch aus vergangenen Zeiten.
Was hattest Du denn für Probleme McDaniel ?

Thx,
gromit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (23. Juni 2004)

Hi Gromit,

der Slayer in der "Limited Edition" wird aller Voraussicht nach erst im September ausgeliefert werden. 

Der Limited Rahmen wird für einen Preis von EURO 2090.00 angeboten, da es sich hier um einen "Limited Edition", sprich einen einmaligen Paintjob handelt. Hierfür mussten Schablonen angefertigt werden etc..., was den Mehrpreis von EURO 200.00 zur Folge hat. Den gleichen Fall hatten wir in 2003 mit dem "Wade Simmons" RM7 Frame.

Die von Dir genannten Alternativen sind der exakt gleiche Rahmen, nur in einer anderen Lackierung. Vorteil - Du könntest sofort mit Deinen Slayer die Trails rippen!

Alle Rahmen der Slayer Reihe sind bis auf den verwendeten Shock und den Paintjob identisch.

Alle Rocky Mountain Frames und Bikes unterliegen einer strengen Qualitätskontrolle, welche durch eine dem Bike/Frame beiliegende Endabnahme jeder einzelnen Position nachgewiesen wird. Desweiteren befindet sich auf unseren Rahmen ein Hinweis "Handbuilt in Canada", welches von dem Schweisser des jeweiligen Rahmens persönlich gegengezeichnet wird.

Ich kann mir kein Urteil über den bisherigen Support von BIKEACTION erlauben, da ich in Europa erst seit kurzer Zeit tätig bin. Jedoch wurde meine Position des Customer Relationship Management (CRM)/Marketing explizit geschaffen, um die Beziehung zu unseren Geschäftspartnern und Kunden zu intensivieren und zu verbessern. Ich hoffe, daß wir mit Programmen wie diesem Forum einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung zur Befriedigung Eurer Bedürfnisse - und genau dies ist die Funktion des CRM - gehen. 

@McDaniel
Es tut mir leid, daß Du keine angenehme Erfahrungen mit unserem Service sammeln konntest, aber vielleicht gibts Du uns eine Möglichkeit, Dein Vertrauen wiederzugewinnen.


----------



## McDaniel (23. Juni 2004)

Auf dem Rahmen wird ein Aufkleber angebracht, auf dem ein Kürzel des jeweiligen Schweißers - meistens mit schwarzem edding - ist.

Meine Probleme hingen mit Grantieansprüchen bei einem extrem kundenfeindlichen Händler in Wesel-Schermbeck zusammen. Habe dann versucht mich direkt an bikeaction zu wenden, die haben sich aber komplett rausgenommen und mich wieder an den Händler verwiesen. Aber was soll man als Kunde bei einer Reklamation machen, wenn man aus dem Geschäft seines Händlers rausgeschmissen wird und der einem ins Gesicht sagt "wenn du Service willst, musst du woanders hingehen" ... klagen? Auf den Stress hatte ich keine Lust, hab mein bike dann verkauft und von da an einer anderen Marke vertraut 
Kann dir übrigens noch www.bikenservice.de als RM Händler empfehlen, die sind in Langenberg - nicht weit von Essen - und bieten überirdischen Service ... da kauf ich meine N...Niii...Nicht-RM-Rahmen


----------



## gromit (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Phil,
danke für die Infos.
Nun ein ziemlich stolzer Preis für einen Rahmen,
ich muss mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Die anderen limited Editions wie der weisse Slayer 2004 Rahmen
waren aber doch meines Wissens ohne Aufpreis...zugegeben was dies
auch das gleiche Lackierungsdesign wie in der schwarzen Serie.
Eine lim.Edition zu haben ist zugegeben schön weil man etwas besonderes 
hat - nur sollte die ja auch gefallen. Der ganz weisse Slayer 2004 Rahmen
kommt für mich nicht in Frage - der neue gezeigte ist da schon besser
aber ob mir das Design her jetzt 200,-EUR wert ist muss ich mir mal
überlegen.

Werden die 2005'er Modelle auf der Eurobike gezeigt ?
Aber die sind ja dann wohl erst Anfang 2005 im Laden zu haben....


Hi McDaniel,
ist die Frage ob Du die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in Anspruch
nehmen wolltest (für die nur der Händler zuständig ist) oder 
die Garantie von Hersteller (wenns denn eine gibt - gibts die Phil ??).
Wenn der Fehler eindeutig auf Produktionsmängel bzw. Montagefehler
zurückzuführen ist sollte das eigenlich kein Problem sein den zu reklamieren
- bei nicht so eindeutigen Dingen wie Brüchen die auch von 
übermäßiger Belastung herrühren könnten ist dann mehr 
Fingerspitzengefühl bzw. Kulanz von Händler/Hersteller gefragt.
Wenn der Händler beim Zusammenbau schlampt ist das ja nicht RM 
bzw. bikeaction anzulasten - das wäre ja nur der Fall wenn die 
Verarbeitung des Rahmens nicht einwandfrei war.

Nun bin ich doch etwas nachdenklich geworden, da ich ebenfalls beim 
besagten Händler in Schermbeck war und mir ein Angebot hab erstellen
lassen. Dabei schienen die ganz kompetent und freundlich -
aber wenn der Service nicht vorhanden ist bzw. mit dem Kauf die 
Freundlichkeit aufhört find ich das mal gar nicht so tolle.
Wenn ich wirklich mich dazu durchringe und so eine Menge Kohle auf
den Tisch lege erwarte ich auch das man mir hilft wenn mal was 
ist - zumal ein Fully mehr Wartung braucht als ein Hardtail.

Auf der etwas mageren Internetpage von Deinem angegebenen Händler 
bikenservice.de ist RM nicht als Marke aufgeführt, kann aber bei 
Gelegenheit mal dort vorbeischauen ob die auch Rockys haben.

So long,
Gromit....


----------



## Phil Claus (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Gromit,

wie bereits erwähnt, es ist ein komplett neuer Paintjob und eine streng limierte Auflage - dokumentiert durch ein Badge an der Headtube, während die weissen Slayer nur einen anderen Paintjob hatten. Meine Empfehlung - warte auf die Pics und entscheide dann.

Die 2005er Modelle werden auf der EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen vorgestellt. Genaue Liefertermine der einzelnen Modelle liegen uns jedoch noch nicht vor.

Selbstverständlich haben unsere Produkte eine Garantie, welche von Produkt zu Produkt verschieden ist. Die Garantieabwicklung findet jedoch - wie im Automobilbereich - ausschliesslich über den Fachhändler mit Dokumentierung  statt.  

Zur Wahl des Rocky Mountain Händler Deines Vertrauens:

Wir unterstützen die Tendenz, daß unsere Kunden bei dem Fachhändler ihres Vertrauens vor Ort - support the locals - ihr Rocky Mountain oder ihre Race Face Performance Products erwerben. Wichtig ist, daß ihr euch als Kunde wohlfühlt. Und Wohlfühlen geht über den Preis hinaus. Service, Auswahl und Kompetenz sind Faktoren mit equivalenter Bedeutung. Denn, was ist es mir wert, wenn mir mein Händler vor Ort an einem Samstag nach Feierabend noch mein Bike repariert, damit ich noch mit meinen Buddies auf einen Ride kann. Oder dein Händler leiht mir sein Bike, weil ich auf ein Teil warten muss? Was ist mir solch ein Service wert?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn noch mehr Teilnehmer in diesem Forum über Ihre Erfahrungen mit unseren Repräsentanten berichten würden.


----------



## gromit (25. Juni 2004)

Hi Phil,
während ich nun lim.Edition Rahmen warte will ich die Zeit nutzen um
mich bei anderen Händlern umzuschauen die RM führen.
Ist nur halt schwierig einen Händler vor dem Kauf zu beurteilen wenn man niemanden kennt 
der dort schonmal Erfahrungen gesammelt hat - deshalb fänd ich es auch gut wenn 
hier öfters über Händler und Service berichtet würde (oder es einfacher zu finden wäre).

Aber nochmal zurück zu eigendlichen finden eines RM-Händlers:
Wenn ich über die bikeaction.de Seite versuche einen Händler in meiner Umgebung 
zu finden, muss ich in eine Suchmaske entweder Ort, PLZ oder ich glaub den Namen eingeben.
Bei Eingabe von der PLZ statt des Ortes werden mir am meisten Ergebnisse aufgelistet,
jedoch bei den wenigen die auch Rocky Mountain (und nicht nur Race Face) führen 
ist entweder auf der Internetseite nichts davon erwähnt oder ich weiss das es 
nur kleine Händler sind nur ganz wenige bikes haben.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden welche Händler es in meiner 
weiteren Umgebung (<100 km) gibt ??

Thx 4 all,
Gromit....


----------



## Phil Claus (25. Juni 2004)

Okay, Gromit,

bitte sende mir Deine Anschrift und ich werde Dir den passenden Dealer suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcon (27. Juni 2004)

Moin Leutz,

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Gromit. Bei mir ist die Schrittlänge 84 cm. Nach allen möglichen Berechnungen liege ich zwischen 18" und 19". Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 18" Element (580er Oberrohr) und ich habe den Eindruck es wäre etwas zu klein.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer ähnlichen Körpergröße (181 cm) wie der meinen? Ich möchte nun das Slayer 70 kaufen (Oberrohr 590 mm)

Danke für alle Postings.

greetz

tomcon


----------



## @ndy (28. Juni 2004)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Gromit. Bei mir ist die Schrittlänge 84 cm. Nach allen möglichen Berechnungen liege ich zwischen 18" und 19". Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 18" Element (580er Oberrohr) und ich habe den Eindruck es wäre etwas zu klein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tomcon

Siehe oben...

Ich bin mit dem 18 Rahmen am Slayer 70 sehr zufreiden...  

Wuerde Dir aber ragen das Bike nicht im Orgnial zu nehmen, auser Du bist Fan von Dual Control und der Scheibenbremse von Shimano.....


----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juni 2004)

> ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Gromit. Bei mir ist die Schrittlänge 84 cm. Nach allen möglichen Berechnungen liege ich zwischen 18" und 19". Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 18" Element (580er Oberrohr) und ich habe den Eindruck es wäre etwas zu klein.



wenn ich so klein wäre wie du würde ich ein 16,5er fahren. Einfach ne 400mm Sattelstütze nehmen. Je kleiner der Rahmen, desto handlicher ist das Rad und du kannst es bergab viel mehr krachen lassen.

Außerdem sind große Rahmen hässlich


----------



## tomcon (29. Juni 2004)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tomcon
> 
> Siehe oben...
> 
> ...



Hallo @ndy,

danke für Deinen Comment. Ja ich werde das Slayer wohl in 18" nehmen. Mein jetziges Element ist auch 18", fühlt sich aber etwas zu klein an (Oberrohr ist 10mm kürzer). Im Original werde ich nur den Rahmen nehmen...  
Den Rest baue ich anders auf, z.B. RF Deus, Minute 2.00, DT-Laufräder, Louise FR und SRAM X0

greetz


----------



## @ndy (29. Juni 2004)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ndy,
> 
> danke für Deinen Comment. Ja ich werde das Slayer wohl in 18" nehmen. Mein jetziges Element ist auch 18", fühlt sich aber etwas zu klein an (Oberrohr ist 10mm kürzer). Im Original werde ich nur den Rahmen nehmen...
> Den Rest baue ich anders auf, z.B. RF Deus, Minute 2.00, DT-Laufräder, Louise FR und SRAM X0
> ...



Na das hoert sich ja gut an... ich habe die Schaltung auf X9 / X9 Trigger umgebaut, Bremese Luise FR    und Laufraeder xt mit 321 Felge.

Mit der Foxgabel bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn es wohl nicht der letzte Stand der Technik ist, dafuer aber STABIL!

Und man barucht ja zum Glueck bei dem Slayer keine "schlauen" Daempfer....


----------



## gromit (29. Juni 2004)

@all
fährt hier vielleicht jemand ein 20,5" Zoll Slayer (mit 62cm Oberrohr) ???
Wenn ja, würde mich mal interessieren wie groß derjenige ist...

Hi tomcom,
das 58cm Oberrohr vom Element ist aber doch für Deine Größe (theoretisch ) eigendlich nicht 
zu kurz, oder ?
Äußert sich das irgendwie, dass Dir der Rahmen zu klein ist oder ist das eher ein subjektives
Gefühl ?


Greetz,
Gromit....


----------



## tomcon (30. Juni 2004)

gromit schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> fährt hier vielleicht jemand ein 20,5" Zoll Slayer (mit 62cm Oberrohr) ???
> Wenn ja, würde mich mal interessieren wie groß derjenige ist...
> 
> ...



...das ist , glaube ich eher subjektiv. Eigentlich sitze ich zu weit hinten (gekröpfte Sattelst. und Sattel ganz hinten). Ich habe das Gefühl, sonst zu weit vorne zu sitzen und zu gedrungen auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Möglicherweise nur ein Gefühl.

Ich wollte jetzt auf eine gerade S.Stüze beim Slayer wechseln, befürchte aber, daß das Rad dann wieder zu kurz ist. Ist ne gerade Stütze zu empfehlen???

greetz


----------



## krankedbiker (30. Juni 2004)

Also ich bin ja auch mit über 1,90 sehr groß und fahre 3 Räder in 16,5", 17" und 18". Mir ist eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze sehr wichtig. Nur beim Bergaufpadallieren ist es ein kleiner Nachteil, aber wenn es zu steil ist fährt man ja eh meist im stehen.

etweder großer Rahmen und kurze gerade Stütze oder kleiner Rahmen und lange gekröpfte Sattelstütze.


----------



## tomcon (30. Juni 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja auch mit über 1,90 sehr groß und fahre 3 Räder in 16,5", 17" und 18". Mir ist eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze sehr wichtig. Nur beim Bergaufpadallieren ist es ein kleiner Nachteil, aber wenn es zu steil ist fährt man ja eh meist im stehen.
> 
> etweder großer Rahmen und kurze gerade Stütze oder kleiner Rahmen und lange gekröpfte Sattelstütze.



...warum genau ist Dir die Kröpfung wichtig?


----------



## gromit (1. Juli 2004)

@krankedbiker
Nun das mit der Sattelstütze würde mich jetzt auch interessieren,
bei größerem Rahmen und gerader Sattelstütze sitzt man doch etwas weiter vorne, man hat vielleicht beim Uphill hier Vorteile - oder was hier ist der Nachteil dabei ???

Gruss,
Gromit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcon (1. Juli 2004)

gromit schrieb:
			
		

> @krankedbiker
> Nun das mit der Sattelstütze würde mich jetzt auch interessieren,
> bei größerem Rahmen und gerader Sattelstütze sitzt man doch etwas weiter vorne, man hat vielleicht beim Uphill hier Vorteile - oder was hier ist der Nachteil dabei ???
> 
> ...




...ja, so genau konnte mir das noch niemand erklären. Standard bei allen RM Bikes ist die Auslieferung mit gekröpfter Sattst.: warum??? (vielleicht ne Frage an Phil Claus!!!

greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tomcon,

bezüglich der Sattelstützen. Im Modelljahr 2004 sind die meisten Sattelstützen gekröpft, 2003 wurden auch gerade verwandt. Auch hierbei handelt es sich um eine markenunanhängige Philosophiesache. Bei einem Mountainbike - im Gegensatz zum Roadbike - ist es vom Fahrphysikalischen besser, wenn man seinen Schwerpunkt hinter das Tretlager verlegt, was beispielsweise durch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze erreicht wird. Wichtig ist jedoch ausschliesslich, daß das Bike für jeden Benutzer individuell angepasst wird.


----------



## tomcon (1. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tomcon,
> 
> bezüglich der Sattelstützen. Im Modelljahr 2004 sind die meisten Sattelstützen gekröpft, 2003 wurden auch gerade verwandt. Auch hierbei handelt es sich um eine markenunanhängige Philosophiesache. Bei einem Mountainbike - im Gegensatz zum Roadbike - ist es vom Fahrphysikalischen besser, wenn man seinen Schwerpunkt hinter das Tretlager verlegt, was beispielsweise durch eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze erreicht wird. Wichtig ist jedoch ausschliesslich, daß das Bike für jeden Benutzer individuell angepasst wird.




...danke für die Antwort. Der Druck auf den Pedalen ist doch aber höher, wenn mann weiter vorn sitzt oder? Ist bei meiner Größe von 181 und ner Schrittlänge von 84 cm bei nem Slayer 70, 18", ne gekröpfte besser als ne gerade? (ich weiß das Du das nur aus Deiner Sicht sagen kannst und jegliche Gewähr ablehnst)

greetz

tomcon


----------



## MWU406 (1. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mit meinen 1,98cm ein 20,5" Slayer (2004) und das passt einwandfrei.

Hab gerade mal den Meterstab zur Hand (zum Schritt  ) genommen und 92cm abgelesen.

CU
MW


----------



## krankedbiker (1. Juli 2004)

Ich sehe das so. Alles was besser ausschaut fährt auch besser. Und ne gekröpfte schaut auf alle Fälle besser aus  
Das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum ich Rocky fahre, die sehen einfach besser aus wie andere Räder. Was mir gefällt ride ich halt gerne. Das ist wie mit den Frauen  

Du verlängerst damit doch quasi das Oberrohr, ist also besser für große Personen. Ich komm auch mit der gekröpften vernünftig den Berg rauf.


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hi tomcom,

ich fahre nur gekröpfte Sattelstützen, da ich kürzere Frames wegen ihrer Agilität vorziehe. Die gekröpfte Sattelstütze (meine Wahl Race Face XY) gibt mir ausreichend Komfort und Stretch auf langen Uphillstücken und längeren Touren. I recommend it!


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das so. Alles was besser ausschaut fährt auch besser. Und ne gekröpfte schaut auf alle Fälle besser aus


 würd ich sonst nen rocky fahren... (wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich´s ehh nur gekauft weils so billig war  )

also ich mag gekröpfte sattelstützen auch lieber, und da sattel ganz hinten, weil:

1. schaut besser aus
2. man kann nen kürzeren vorbau hintun --> agileres handling.
3. meine knie mögens lieber (kann auch einbildung sein...)


----------



## krankedbiker (1. Juli 2004)

Ich hab 3 Bikes und dazu 4 XY Sattelstützen


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab 3 Bikes und dazu 4 XY Sattelstützen




ich will auch eine.... aber is mir doch etwas zu teuer. und nen race face lenker wär noch ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

